# Puget Sound Region Monthly Herf



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

What do all the local monkeys think of having a monthly herf in the area? It could be at a smoke friendly lounge or at a friendly monkeys home on a rotational basis.....Thinking out loud here......Toss in your 2 bananas woth people!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

We'll make it happen, Charlie.


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

I missed the last herf, how was it? I'm really looking forward to meeting up with you local cigar afishynadas sometime soon. LMK when. I'm actually thinking about driving down to the Thunderbird Cigar lounge tonight....Place is about a 65 mile drive from where I live in South Everett. But it's nice to just sit and enjoy a cigar with fellow BOTL's.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

relaxnsmoke said:


> I missed the last herf, how was it? I'm really looking forward to meeting up with you local cigar afishynadas sometime soon. LMK when. I'm actually thinking about driving down to the Thunderbird Cigar lounge tonight....Place is about a 65 mile drive from where I live in South Everett. But it's nice to just sit and enjoy a cigar with fellow BOTL's.


The Sports Bar at the Quil Ceda Casino is supposed to be a good place to gather and burn, and it's ma lot closer to you.

Hey, we've been promising John that the next herf would be up his way, so this is our chance. When do we do it? My sched is flexible.


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

Labor day weekend is good, or September 12-17 (Wed-Mon) I work week on week off. North-South either way works with me, I'm about 14 miles south of the Quil Ceda Casino. Never been to the Sports Bar there yet but I've puffed a few Cigars in the Casino with virtually no problems, a very friendly establishment.

I'm looking forward to meeting up with a few of you apes and talking about some quality cigars, usually I'm just giving away cigars to people who wouldn't know if they were smoking a white owl or a vintage Cabañas No. 751 Alfred Dunhill. 

Of course I wouldn't know either, just saying...LOL.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

From Larry @ eherf:



> Greetings All,
> 
> We are planning a herf at the Quil Ceda Creek Casino Sports Bar on Saturday August 25
> to watch the PPV UFC fight and smoke some cigars.
> I will update on times but it will be in the evening.


What does the CS crew think of showing the raw, unbridled power of this message board's Puget Sound membership?



OK, how about a few of us show up and smoke with our brethren?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Ill put it on my calender. BTW, have your people call my people with the details.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Ill put it on my calender. BTW, have your people call my people with the details.


I'm up for it.

Hey Charlie were both going to be down in Oregon over the Labor Day weekend, correct?

Joe per your PM next Saturday? If so what time?

John


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

I'll be @ work on the 25th, sorry I'll have to miss out on that one, sounds like a great time. Post here afterwards how it all goes.

Plus I have a question, is the Quil Ceda Creek Casino Sports Bar the actual bar in the Casino where they have the nightly dances etc. or is located elsewhere? 

I'm too busy rambling, gambling and fighting off the ladies when there to notice the whole layout. :tu

I'll to catch up to you guys eventually, one of these cigars.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm afraid I'll have to bail on Saturday night as well.

A nice young lady I've been chatting up has agreed to our first date Saturday night...I can't turn that down, and she isn't free again until next weekend.

Sorry, guys. I'm free Friday and Sunday nights this weekend.


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Ill put it on my calender. BTW, have your people call my people with the details.


Shouldn't your people put it on your calendar for you?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Back on track here gorillas! Focus please......W\If someone throws out a date or two we can get something set up. I'm off Mondays and Tuesdays till October. Maybe a monday night at the north spot ?


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

Monday September 17, they're having an El Rey de Los Habanos, El Rey Cigar Rolling Event at the Tulalip Casino. I do not think Pepin himself will be touring any longer, but I'm sure the discounts and hand rolled cigars will be available again.

I read about it today in the Everett Herald which billed the evening as a Scotch & Cigar event.

The chances are 99.9% I'll be there. I am Pepin Whore # Uno Washington State.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> I'm afraid I'll have to bail on Saturday night as well.
> 
> A nice young lady I've been chatting up has agreed to our first date Saturday night...I can't turn that down, and she isn't free again until next weekend.
> 
> Sorry, guys. I'm free Friday and Sunday nights this weekend.


I man has to do what a man has to do! :tu


----------

